# New Clamps from Lee Valley



## khamilton (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey all,

I just got an email from lv about an introductory offer on a new type of clamp. They are offering 40% off so it seems like a pretty good deal.

I think i may pick up a set, but wondering if anyone on the forum has had a chance to have an early look at these , or has any experience with them that would absolutely not recommend them.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43837,43838&p=68986

Thanks Guys


----------

